# Treats



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, so Fromm is a great Golden food. What are terrific healthy treats?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zukes, Blue Bits, and Charlie Bears are great. I also purchased Natural Balance dog food log and I cut it into tiny pieces.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My puppy like apples and pears. They are good treats as well. Remember to remove the cores from the fruits first. The seeds from apples are not good for dogs.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dogs will not eat fruits.....they get good ole milkbones and the little Nutro blueberry/ apple/ carrot treats. It's not a staple in their diet--so I don't stress over it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mother Hubbard dry dog biscuits.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

hot dogs, string cheese, cheerios, wilderness wild bites, bil Jac


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My kids get a variety of treats based on activity, location, and task I am asking them to do.

Commercial treats I like: Wellness (especially Well-Bites), Fruitables (soft and crunchy), Bravo freeze dried treats, Zukes, Buddy Biscuits.

Healthy "people food" treats: cheese sticks, carrots, melon, sweet potatoes, blueberries

Layla is obsessed with food of all kinds, but she is especially crazy for cheese, cantaloupe, and sweet potatoes. Jade prefers more meaty treats.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I buy just about anything at the healthy pet food specialty store. Only made in the USA!!!  

The current favorite, nicknamed doggy crack by my training group after I distracted every dog in the building with it )) is Boulder Dog Co. Bison Wafers! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Making your own is easy but admit I do it less than I should. Many recipes out there. Just dump some flour,milk, and peanut butter together and knead it out and bake at 350 for 15 minutes. Super easy stuff. Add in a few jars of baby food if you want, don't need master chef training for it  Play with it, endless varieties of ingredients to add. If you screw up I doubt your dogs would care


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Fromm has treats as well if you want to stick with them.  
Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Grain Free Salmon with Sweet Potato Dog Treats


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Florabora said:


> Mother Hubbard dry dog biscuits.


I bought a bag of the Fresh Breath ones for my girl last week. They smell so good, I was tempted to eat one myself!!


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

I give Flash a tablespoon of canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) in his morning meal. He loves it. I assume when folks give sweet potatoe, it's canned or cooked. There is a farm supply store near me that sells roasted pig ears and smoked cow hooves. I wonder if they are good for him. The ears, I think shouldn't be give too often but the hooves might satisfy his chewing desire.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Fosters and Smith has dehydrated sweet potatoes that Maggie is crazy about.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Zukes (great size for training), Nutro Berry--the ones I buy...

"People Food" treats--honey nut cherrios, cheese, carrots, fruits, popcorn (a huge favorite!)


----------



## Wonderdog (Mar 21, 2012)

How could I have forgotten popcorn. When we go to the farm supply store (pet friendly) he loves the popcorn. When we were doing our obedience training, I used the Gerber baby treats that come in the tall canister in sweet potatoe and apple flavor. They are small and almost dissolve immediately.


----------



## Avery's Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

I give Avery Natural Balance treats. He also loves apples, bananas, peanut butter, and ICE! I'm so lucky he thinks ice is a treat!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonderdog said:


> How could I have forgotten popcorn. When we go to the farm supply store (pet friendly) he loves the popcorn.


Here is a thread about making your popcorn in the microwave:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/104961-am-i-only-one-who-didnt-know.html

You only need to put a 1/4 cup in a plain paper lunch bag, no oil needed. Been doing this since that thread started.

ETA: for myself but my dogs always get a pieces of popcorn every night.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick eats Wellness Bites and gets one big ol milk bone every day.
He loves all veggies, cheese and apples, oranges, banannas, pumpkin, blueberries all the melons. His favorite is brussel sprouts but then needs a fan on his rear-end.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

The only treats Lola gets are:



EVO Low Calorie Treats 

raw carrot

raw broccoli

raw apple.

This is what she seems to enjoy and they are low calorie which is a plus!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Avery's Mom said:


> I'm so lucky he thinks ice is a treat!


Yeah, if anyone hasn't tried tossing their golden an ice cube, I suggest you try it. I don't use ice for drinks very often, and specifically bought and maintain ice cube trays almost exclusively for my dog's use.  They especially love ice right after a long hot walks in the summertime, and I settle him down in his kennel with a couple ice cubes and a couple dog biscuits at night when it's time for bed.

It got to the point with the ice cubes where he'd not only sit next to the freezer in anticipation of being tossed an ice cube sometimes, I actually had a couple of times where he started barking his head off in the kitchen when I was in the other room and then, when I came to see what was going on, he trotted over a few steps, nudged me, and then trotted a few steps back toward the fridge and inclined his head toward the freezer.  I gave him the ice cube the first time because it was so cute, but I had to stop, lest he get the idea he could bark for ice cubes and I'd come running from where ever I am to toss him one on command. If I'm by the fridge anyway and he requests one, though, I always give it to him.

Not all dog breeds like ice cubes, but goldens have that big thick coat of fur and tend to pant a lot with their mouths hanging open (a cooling mechanism for dogs, since they can't sweat). They love cool stuff.

Only caution is, I've read that it can be a problem if one piles a huge mountain of ice cubes in front of the dog or drops a ton of them in a water bowl- some health complications can result. One or two at a time folks. 

My dog also gets lots of dog biscuts. I won't tell you all which brand, to avoid a virtual stoning.  But he likes them, and they're treats, not his regular food, so if they're not the healthiest, well we humans don't always eat healthy treats either.  And the bags and boxes say that the treats are good for dental health and/or have vitamins and blah, blah, blah. So maybe they aren't quite as bad as people say they are.


----------



## Avery's Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

Any time the fridge door opens, Avery runs over! It's a given that if anyone is putting ice in their glass, Avery gets a piece. If you don't, it won't be anything but aggravation until you do!


----------

